# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Boss Encounter Test [3.5 Level 20 Gestalt]

## Yas392

Some years ago, I posted a similar pitch but dropped it as I was unable to obligate due to RL and creative block. This is Round 2.

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?* 3.5

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?* One-shot encounter.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?* 4-6.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?* This forum.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?* Level 20 Gestalt.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?* Instead of the usual wealth, let's go with 1 million gold. 

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?* NO homebrew except these hexblade and shadowcaster unofficial fixes. NO Pathfinder even though 3.5 and Pathfinder have similar rulesets. This is strictly a 3.5 game. Otherwise, go wild.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?* No restriction from published sources. NO homebrew races such as Oscelamos. No buyoff for races with LA.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?* 50 point buy, Max HP per level.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*  Yes, for effects/features that depend on alignments. Otherwise, whatever alignment you want. I expect players to be able to work with each other than against regardless of alignment.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*  A-OK. No penalties for multiclassing.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*  I will be making my own rolls and players will be making their own on this forum. 

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.* 

No Flaws. You get two bonus feats without drawbacks.Two Traits.One Feat per level.Use the best version out of pre-errata and errata e.g If ranger's spiritual companion scales off ranger levels and the errata changed it to scale with character level, go with character level. I do not want to crush people's power fantasy.High level cheese is fine and in fact encouraged. You will need them for this game. I do not have problem with Chaos Shuffle/Infinite PP refresh tricks/Celerity/Thought Bottle/Primal Scholar+Unfettered Heroism. Festering Anger/Vile Rigidity/Hive Mind shenanigans will need to be kept within reasonable limits. No pun-pun. No candle of invocation. Obscure tricks, I would need breakdowns and they will go through the veto scanners.Creatures can share square/space as long as they are not on the same level/higher elevation e.g If Creature A is on the ground and Creature B is hovering 5 ft above Creature A, that qualifies.Can prestige out/advance prestige classes at the same level on both tracks.LA from playable creatures occupies one track.Pre-crafting, yes.Combining Magic Items as book with 50% surcharge on cheaper magic item.Custom Items allowed as long as you give me the breakdown.No Taint Variant Rule. It does not fit with the spirit of this game.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?* No need. If you want, keep it to a blurb. 

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?* 100% Rollplay.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?* Any WOTC. 3.0 can be used as long as it is not updated. Dragonlance 2nd party and Dragon/Dungeon Magazine approved as long as you reference issue/book and page number. See Question 7 and 8 for restrictions. I reserve the right to veto anything inappropriate to the game.

----------


## Stormwolf69

Interested will see what type of  TOB crusader/cleric most likely a ruby knight Vindicator I can come up with.

----------


## Thunder999

20th level gestalt with ridiculous stuff allowed, sounds fun.

----------


## watupwithdat

Not sure I've ever created a character for a game that encourages the cheese, so I suppose I at least have to attempt creating something. I fear I'll make something underperforming, so may as well go the magic route (and need to beat my aversion to cheesin' down a bit.) Unabashed Cheater of Mystra Dweomerkeeper? Hum.

----------


## samduke

100% Rollplay., seems to conflict with the title boss encounter test..
i see mention for la on one side, so it must be asked if templates are a request or approved thing, and then is level buy off a thing for templates?

----------


## Thokk_Smash

Rollplay =/= roleplay.

Think they mean full hack'n'slash, no talky-talk.

----------


## greenpotato

Ill make a character.

----------


## Yas392

> 100% Rollplay., seems to conflict with the title boss encounter test..
> i see mention for la on one side, so it must be asked if templates are a request or approved thing, and then is level buy off a thing for templates?





> Rollplay =/= roleplay.
> 
> Think they mean full hack'n'slash, no talky-talk.


Official templates are approved. Ignore Savage Species template pyramid. Mishmash anyway you like. No level buy off as playable monsters with LA. 

Thokk is mostly correct. That doesn't mean you can't have murderous banters with the enemy.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## samduke

> Official templates are approved. Ignore Savage Species template pyramid. Mishmash anyway you like. No level buy off as playable monsters with LA. 
> 
> Thokk is mostly correct. That doesn't mean you can't have murderous banters with the enemy.


um.. okay I think I will intentionally submit 2 characters 1 with templates 1 without, for various reasons.

----------


## Stormwolf69

Second thought I think I will just go simple warblade / crusadier and bring one or more heal bots to follow the group with leadership.

I think I will have both sheets done by tonight.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Posting interest. 

EDIT: Firre Eladring and Killer Gnome rings on my head...

----------


## Dusk Raven

I've actually got a level 20 gestalt character I used for a different boss oneshot, perhaps I'll repurpose her. Once I have access to my computer, that is.

EDIT: I actually can't use her, that build used one of Oscelamo's classes. Oh well.

----------


## MikelaC1

Time to start building a barbarian minotaur, minotaur side being built with Savage Species rules

----------


## Thunder999

So far I'm thinking Cloistered Cleric 20//Sorcerer5/Dweomerkeeper 10/something I haven't picked yet 5

----------


## Stormwolf69

Just double-checking before I start on the cohort. Cohorts get just one line, not gestalt?

----------


## MikelaC1

I have a question about combined magic items. Can you combine more than 2 things on an item, for example, an amulet of health, amulet of natural armor and amulet of mighty fists, and if so, the cost of the cheapest effect goes up by 50% on a double combination, what happens on a tripe combining?

----------


## LairdMaon

Interested and putting something together.

----------


## Yas392

> Just double-checking before I start on the cohort. Cohorts get just one line, not gestalt?


Single track.




> I have a question about combined magic items. Can you combine more than 2 things on an item, for example, an amulet of health, amulet of natural armor and amulet of mighty fists, and if so, the cost of the cheapest effect goes up by 50% on a double combination, what happens on a tripe combining?


Yes. Original price for the expensive and each subsequent cheaper magic item added is 1.5 cost.

----------


## LairdMaon

Are we using fractional saves and BAB?

----------

